# 9 lb Pork Shoulder into pulled pork (Q View)



## arch8121 (Jan 3, 2015)

Received a new MES from my wife this christmas and wanted

break it in right so here goes a 9 lb shoulder for pulled pork 













image7.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






All rubbed up with Jeffs Rub













image6.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






After a rest in the fridge wrapped in saran wrap over night.  Ready 

for the smoker now.













image5.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






In the MES at 225 for what ended up being 15 hours













image4.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






All Done! It smells even better then what it looks!













image2.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






Pulled And ready to go on the bun with cole slaw and bbq sauce













image1.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015






HEAVEN!













image3.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## beefy bill (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice...I love pork butts..


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent job!, looks scrumptious .Nice price on the meat also !!


----------



## b-one (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job nice looking bark on that butt!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you foil at any point?  How long did it take?  I normally foil at 160 in my mes but I don't get that good looking/tasting bark. Wondering if it increases cook time if you don't foil. Thoughts?  Anybody ever foil to 185-190 and take back out to firm back up?


----------



## bear55 (Jan 4, 2015)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Did you foil at any point? How long did it take? I normally foil at 160 in my mes but I don't get that good looking/tasting bark. Wondering if it increases cook time if you don't foil. Thoughts? Anybody ever foil to 185-190 and take back out to firm back up?


I always foil my butts at 165, taking them to 203-205 for pulling.  I believe foiling decreases cooking time.


----------



## smokin-q (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like a great way to break in the new MES! Put me in the no foil camp, I like Mr. Bark too much!


----------



## arch8121 (Jan 4, 2015)

I keep it in the smoker uncovered all the way to 205 usually but took this one out at 204 haha. I wrapped it twic in foil then a couple towels. It was 7am when i took it out and didnt need it till 12. It was still nice and warm when i took it out and pulled it. Bark stayed crisp and inside was very moist. I will repeat this method from now on for sure.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------

